# Which is the best hobby knife to buy?



## Jezlad

I need a new knife but figured I'd get some feedback on the ones you use or feel are the best. 

I've heard a lot about xacto and I know GF9 do a knife too.

Which should I buy?


----------



## Shadowbadger

I really like the GW, in particular for the handle/grip. I have some hand problems though so the thicker handle is the selling point. I found some others (although neither you mention) to be a bit fiddly to use.

Others may be able to comment on quality and reasons for the others, but I have not found anything wrong with the GW one.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I use this exact kit. Comes with a standard and Large size handles and several different knives. replacement blades can be bought easily online (amazon has 100 for about 10$)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I use the extendible blade craft knives you get in £ shops in packs of like 10. It's all I've ever used and they've never failed me!


----------



## Jacobite

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I use the extendible blade craft knives you get in £ shops in packs of like 10. It's all I've ever used and they've never failed me!


+1 to that. Cheap and does the trick.


----------



## Deneris

I use a FISKARS-Fingertip Control Retractable Craft Knife...


----------



## Djinn24

Xacto brand handles (about 5 different ones on various thicknesses) and the variety pack of blades. Eventually you figure out what blades you use the most of and just buy those specific ones.









This is the exact kit I have. The two knifes on the bottom are two different sizes. The smaller one is great for detail work while the larger and red handled one are great for when you need to put muscle behind it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004Z2UB


----------



## chromedog

Basic x-acto handles (aluminium) in #1 (gripster) and #2,

I'm not usually using them long enough to get a cramp/callous on my fingers.


----------



## morfangdakka

djinn24 said:


> Xacto brand handles (about 5 different ones on various thicknesses) and the variety pack of blades. Eventually you figure out what blades you use the most of and just buy those specific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact kit I have. The two knifes on the bottom are two different sizes. The smaller one is great for detail work while the larger and red handled one are great for when you need to put muscle behind it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004Z2UB



This is the same kit that I use as well and has worked great with all the different blades.


----------



## jasonfly

What Morfang and Djinn said. I grabbed the exact same kit when I was in the states a few years back (+1 extra handle and +100 blades). That was 2-3 years ago now. There is only one problem with them- I haven't seen them anywhere in mainland Europe....


----------



## Moriouce

I add to djinn, morfangdakka and jasonfly's chorus. To be able to hold the knife as a regular pencil is great when working on small details!


----------

